

Pricing Power Beats Good Management (Warren Buffett) - pitdesi
http://feefighters.com/blog/pricing-power-beats-good-management/

======
jayzee
Misleading title, at least from the quote attributed to Buffett. He says that
"The single most important decision in evaluating a business is pricing power"
and does not compare it directly to management.

And it is not easy to stumble upon a business where you can raise prices
without losing demand. That can be either due to luck in some rare cases but
most of the times is because of good management.

